# Rabbit Hutch for King Pigeon?



## cklube (Nov 7, 2016)

I am going to be getting a King pigeon here in the next couple of weeks and am working on getting it's home ready. I was looking at rabbit hutches for his home as I thought it would look a little nicer than the dog crate but just am not sure if it will be big enough for a bird that big. 

Here are the 2 I had in mind:

https://www.amazon.com/Advantek-White-Picket-Fence-Rabbit/dp/B0087BI9I4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_199_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=192P5X3QAXTMDFXWPD7Q

https://www.amazon.com/TRIXIE-Pet-Products-Outdoor-X-Small/dp/B00CXQG4ZO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_199_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=192P5X3QAXTMDFXWPD7Q


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Size seems ok but the wire will not keep your bird safe from predators outside without reinforcing it.


----------



## cklube (Nov 7, 2016)

The size for both? He's going to be an indoor birdie so no pedators


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad he will be indoors. We have large flight cages in an outdoor shed and have to be on the lookout for cats, mice, rats, hawks, snakes, possums, raccoons, foxes, and an evil neighbor. Are you getting a mate too? Would love to see a photo when you get your new bird. Welcome to PT!


----------



## cklube (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you! Starting with the 1 for now but will be getting a mate not too much longer after.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he not going to be allowed free in the house at all? Because you are looking at things with aviary yards attached. Those aviary yards put him on the ground level, which they don't really like. They like to be high up, not really floor level.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 has a good point. Would look for something like this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-Doubl...0f9358&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282220040965
The longer the better. That way they can stretch their wings and flap. Flat boards are better than perches. Our birds still like to come out and fly around the shed. I keep the doors closed when they are out and about.


----------



## cklube (Nov 7, 2016)

ok good to know. he will be out a good portion of he day I just thought they looked nice, but if he wouldn't be happy in it that's more important. That flight cage is very nice!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, those cages are very nice, but you don't have to spend that much if you can't. Many keep them in those metal dog crates, and you can buy them in different sizes, and can put them on a table. I use those all the time when I have a pigeon in the house for whatever reason. Normally they are in our loft, but do have to be inside on occasion. I run a wooden shelf on one side of the cage from front to back, and they have plenty of room. These can be bought for not much money at petsmart or somewhere like that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Again Jay3 is right. I just sent the photo of the flight cage to indicate an idea. There are much cheaper cages out there and you may be able to find a used cage or modify one as Jay3 suggested. The idea is that pigeons like to be up higher off the ground than chickens or rabbits and it helps if the cage has length and they get time out if the cage. I like the flight cages because they can be purchased cheaply if you shop around, and come in a kit you put together, and have small wire openings. Ours were a lot cheaper than the photo I sent, on sale and from a website online. There are used cages on Craigslist too. The wild song bird we are rehabbing is in a used cage up on an inexpensive table from Walmart.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the small wire opening of your cages too cwebster, especially if there are other pets around. Just don't know how inexpensive you can get them. And don't know what people can afford. And if the bird will spend a lot of time out of cage, then I don't think they need all that much head room. Seems like wasted space at the top of the cage unless you put shelves up there, as they do prefer a shelf to perch on. And with the dog crate, it can be put up on a table or something. Of course they do need room to be able to flap their wings and more. And if keeping a pair then they do need more room.


----------

